# Old RV or New RV



## oldarapaho (Aug 8, 2009)

On the older Rv's are there any re-acurring problems?
are they expensive to up keep (spare parts ect)?
What is better: Pusher or Puller?
What is the best: Winnebago, Damon ect?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

oldarapaho said:


> On the older Rv's are there any re-acurring problems?
> are they expensive to up keep (spare parts ect)?
> What is better: Pusher or Puller?What is the best: Winnebago, Damon ect?


Older petrol had exhaust manifold problems and brakes. Apart from leaky roofs and failing appliances they were pretty rugged.

Diesel pushers are 100% better than diesel pullers due to the noise and heat. But pushers are almost always HGV and more expensive.

Winnebago, Damon, Fleetwood, Gulfsteam Coachmen are cheap.
Monaco, Numar, American Coach are better but likely illegal size.

How long is a piece of string?
Join FMCA and all will be explained.
Ray.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

The other recurring problem of course being the cost of filling the tank! - and the frequency of having to do so!


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Buying brand new is similar to buying a new house so expect to start a snagging list, my advice would be to buy a 1or2 year old RV where all of the problems have been sorted, also it will be a lot cheaper.


Driving a diesel pusher was the strangest feeling for the first time, because you cannot hear the engine its very odd when you press the accelerator and such a large vehicle just moves forward as if by magic.

Mick


----------

